# [Solved] Kein Sound auf i915

## Ballbreaker

Moin moin,

habe mir vor kurzem ein Asus M5A (Sonoma-Chipsatz) gekauft und Gentoo installiert. Läuft auch alles super, außer dem Sound. Es handelt sich beim Soundchip um einen Intel 82801, der eigentlich vom aktuellen Kernel (2.6.12-rc5) unterstützt wird. Wenn ich in der Kernel-Konfiguration "Intel HD Audio" als Modul kompiliere oder in den Kernel einkompiliere, wird der Soundchip auch richtig erkannt und ich hab alle Regler im alsamixer, es kommt aber kein Sound, weder auf den eingebauten Lautsprechern noch auf dem Kopfhörerausgang, und auch unabhängig von der Wiedergabequelle (wav/mp3/Audio-CD/Mikrofon).

Sämtliche Stummschaltungen sind aufgehoben und Lautstärke hochgedreht, und es erscheinen auch keinerlei Fehlermeldungen, deshalb vermute ich hier einen Fehler im Alsa-Kernel-Modul.

Hier noch ein paar Details:

```

# lspci

...

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

...

#

```

```

# cat /proc/asound/cards 

0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                     HDA Intel at 0xfeb38000 irq 16

#

```

Last edited by Ballbreaker on Mon Aug 15, 2005 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Du brauchst die neuesten Alsa-Driver, bei mir, alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.

und unter /etc/modules.conf

trägst du Folgendes ein:

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

in /etc/make.conf:

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

und dann sollte es gehen.

Ciao Tobi

----------

## Ballbreaker

Danke für den Tip, hat aber leider auch nicht funktioniert. Ist wieder genau dasselbe wie vorher: alsamixer zeigt sämtliche Regler, xmms spielt völlig ohne Fehlermeldungen ab, aber es kommt kein einziger Ton aus den Lautsprechern.

Einen Hardware-Fehler kann man ausschließen, da der Sound unter Windows einwandfrei funktioniert  :Confused: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du die alsadriver verwendest, darf alsa nicht fest einkompiliert sein.

Und: hast du mal alsaconf eingegeben?

Ich habe nämlich exakt dieselbe Karte. Und bei mir gehts ohne Probleme.

Ciao Tobi

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Und: hast du mal alsaconf eingegeben?

 

ganz genau! soferns tools gibt, immer tools verwenden und nicht selber in den configs herumpfuschen!

vor allem: wenn du das wiedermal machst, weißt du dann noch die config einträge? eher nein, aber dass "alsaconf" dasselbe macht - weißt du wohl schon noch....  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> soferns tools gibt, immer tools verwenden und nicht selber in den configs herumpfuschen!

  :Very Happy:  Ich glaube, so was hab ich hier im Forum noch nie gelesen! Also doch Yast für Gentoo?  :Razz: 

----------

## Ballbreaker

Ich hab vorm kompilieren des alsa-drivers alsa aus dem Kernel entfernt; alsaconf läuft ohne Probleme durch, ändert aber auch nichts an meinem Problem  :Sad: 

Ist nicht das erste mal, daß ich alsa installiere, ich glaub nicht daß ich irgendwas falsch gemacht hab...

Hat jemand alsa auf einem vergleichbaren Asus-Notebook zum laufen gebracht? Vielleicht hat asus da irgendwas "verpfuscht" bei der Implementierung des Soundchips auf dem Mainboard? Meins ist ein M5674AUP, das M6000V, W3400V, V6800V, W5600A und S5600A müssten denselben Soundchip haben.

Gruß,

Thomas

----------

## hoschi

Hallo,

das Probleme hatte ich auch, die Lösung ist ganz einfach, der normale Alsa-Treiber für Intel muss auch in den Kernel.

Gruß

Mein unten angegebenes Laptop sollte mich qualifizieren  :Smile: 

PS: Du wirst sicher auch bald feststellen dass dein CD-Rom Laufwerk per S-ATA angebunden ist, ja per S-ATA und deswegen HDPARM zwecklos ist und du alles im Kernel in Sache IDE/ATA rausschmeißen kannst, zumindest wenn ASUS einmal was richtig gemacht hat...ACPI :rolleyes:

Steht alles hier + hilfe zu OpenGL-Beschleunigung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300341-start-175.html

----------

## Ballbreaker

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> das Probleme hatte ich auch, die Lösung ist ganz einfach, der normale Alsa-Treiber für Intel muss auch in den Kernel. 

 

Was meinst Du damit genau? Einen Kernel-Patch oder Intel AC97-support im Kernel? Letzteres hat jedenfalls nicht geholfen.

Falls es einen Kernel-Patch gibt: Wo finde ich den? Auf der Intel-Homepage hab ich keine brauchbaren Hinweise gefunden

Es sieht alles so aus als würde es funktionieren, in xmms sind bei der Wiedergabe sogar die hüpfenden Balken des Spectrum-Analyzers zu sehen, nur kommt einfach kein Mucks aus den Lautsprechern...

----------

## hoschi

AC97 + HD-Audio, mehr ist es nicht  :Smile: 

Du hast die Stummschaltung schon manuell aufgehoben, wie in den Gentoo-HowTos steht?

----------

## Ballbreaker

AC97 + HDA ist im Kernel aktiviert, Stummschaltung aufgehoben und die Lautstärke hochgedreht... Und immer noch dasselbe Problem.

Hab jetzt mal im Kernel den Alsa-Debug-Modus aktiviert, was mir aber offensichtlich auch keine brauchbaren Hinweise liefert.

Es scheint sich hier wohl wirklich nicht um ein Konfigurations-Problem zu handeln, sondern um ein Problem zwischen dem Alsa-Treiber und diesem Notebook.

----------

## Finswimmer

soll ich dir mal die alsadriver von mir schicken.

evlt sind die ja gepacht.

weil bei  mir geht das ohne problem. und wir haben, laut lspci haben wir, bis aufs Komma genau, die gleiche Karte.

Ciao

Tobi

----------

## Ballbreaker

Ok, mit Tobis Treibern immer noch dasselbe Problem... Kompiliert ohne Probleme, Stummschaltung aufgehoben, aber kein Sound  :Sad: 

Hab mal nen Alsa-Bugtracking-Report geschrieben, vielleicht können mir die Alsa-Entwickler weiterhelfen...

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. So langsam wirds aber merkwürdig. Weil wir haben hier 2 Laptops, und da gehts.

Poste bitte mal deine lsmod, wenn alles geladen ist.

Alternativ kannst du den ./configure auch mit --with-card(s)=hda-intel

mal testen.

Ciao

Tobi

----------

## Ballbreaker

Hier die Ausgabe von lsmod (Alsa als Kernel-Module kompiliert):

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_intel          13760  0 

snd_hda_codec          69120  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                82568  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21700  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7748  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd                    46948  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9604  0 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6660  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4164  0 

ipw2200               154120  0 

ieee80211              37412  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4744  5 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ipw2200,ieee80211

bash-2.05b#

```

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Anfänger was Alsa angeht...Stummschaltung wurde manuell aufgehoben, Lautstärke aufgedreht usw.

Meiner Meinung nach bin ich hier wirklich auf einen Bug gestoßen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Ja. Ich will dir gewiss keinen Vorwurf machen.

Dachte nur, dass man daran noch etwas sehen könnte.

2 Sachen fallen mir noch ein:

Die Sound Unterstützung muss nicht als Modul sein. Mach sie mal fest rein.

Und die andere:

Ich war auch, beim Installieren meiner Karte, oft bei dem Stand, wo du jetzt bist.

Aber es ging erst, nachdem ich die /etc/modules.conf angepasst habe.

Sicher, dass da nicht nen Installationsscript wieder rumgepfuscht hat?

BTW: Ist das nen Laptop?

Weil bei mir ists der neue Aldi Laptop...Und da gehts definitiv.

Ansonsten: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast nen Bug entdeckt  :Wink: 

Ciao Tobi

----------

## Ballbreaker

@Finswimmer: snd fest einbauen hat auch nichts gebracht. Und: Ja, es ist ein Notebook (ein Asus M5A)

Hab jetzt noch mal Alsa komplett neu und sauber installiert, und zwar den neuesten alsa-Treiber und nicht den im Kernel integrierten - leider wieder ohne Erfolg. Noch mal vielen Dank an alle die versucht haben mein Problem zu lösen!

Ich hoffe jetzt drauf daß mir die alsa-Leute eine Antwort auf meinen Bug-Report schreiben...

Hier mal die diversen config-files und so - falls irgendjemandem noch was einfällt bin ich um jede Hilfe dankbar!

```
bash-2.05b# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.con

f-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

bash-2.05b#
```

```
bash-2.05b# cat /etc/devfsd.conf

... (hab hier alles was nichts mit alsa zu tun hat rausgeschnitten)

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

...

bash-2.05b#
```

```
bash-2.05b# amixer 

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Front Left: Playback 55 [86%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 55 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Front Left: Playback 55 [86%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 55 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 65

  Front Left: Playback 56 [86%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 56 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Front Left: Playback 55 [86%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 55 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono: Playback 55 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono: Playback 55 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 65

  Front Left: Playback 56 [86%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 56 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 65

  Front Left: Playback 56 [86%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 56 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 65

  Front Left: Playback 56 [86%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 56 [86%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 65

  Front Left: Playback 56 [86%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 56 [86%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 35

  Front Left: Capture 29 [83%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 29 [83%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 35

  Front Left: Capture 29 [83%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 29 [83%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Channel Mode',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

bash-2.05b#
```

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            48032  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17216  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34368  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5824  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50448  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7244  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel          13760  1 

snd_hda_codec          69120  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                82568  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21700  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46948  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7748  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9604  0 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6660  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4164  0 

ipw2200               154120  0 

ieee80211              37412  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4744  5 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ipw2200,ieee80211

bash-2.05b#
```

----------

## Ballbreaker

Hab das Problem lösen können, das Notebook wird tatsächlich vom aktuellen ALSA-Treiber noch nicht unterstützt. Man muss die CVS-Version von ALSA verwenden:

```
Im Kernel Sound-Support aktivieren, ALSA- und OSS-Support deaktivieren

# emerge cvs

# mkdir alsa-cvs

# cd alsa-cvs

# cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/alsa login

# cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/alsa co -P .

dann im Makefile unter "DRIVERFLAGS" "--with-cards=hda-intel" hinzufügen

danach:

# make

# cd alsa-driver

# make install

```

Last edited by Ballbreaker on Mon Aug 15, 2005 7:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Hä? i915 bleibt i915 ?!

----------

## schrippe

also ich habe nen ibm thinkcenter und da musste ich, wenn ich sound an meinen externen boxen haben wollte, den kopfhörerausgang aufdrehen. habe auch den 915i. der normale regler für stereo steuerte nur die interne box des ibm.

habe nen 2.6.12-ck5 laufen mit den eingebauten treibern.

auszug make.conf: 

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
> 
> ALSA_TOOLS="ac3dec as10k1"
> 
> 

 

----------

## Ballbreaker

 *Quote:*   

> Hä? i915 bleibt i915 ?!

 

Was willst Du uns damit sagen??!!

Offenichtlich ist es so, das ein und derselbe Soundchip von unterschiedlichen Herstellern underschiedlich implementiert wird. Wenn man dann Pech hat (so wie ich) erkennt die aktuelle (stable-) Version des ALSA-Treibers (im Moment 1.0.9-rc4) das Modell nicht richtig.

Die cvs-Version ist immer die aktuellste Version des Treibers, an der allerdings noch fleissig rumprogrammiert wird. Und diese erkennt mein Notebook bereits richtig, während das die 1.0.9-rc4 noch nicht kann.

Es gibt also anscheinend durchaus Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Systemen mit demselben Chipsatz und Soundchip...

Ich hoffe ich hab das ganze verständlich und richtig erläutert...

----------

## hoschi

Asus halb  :Rolling Eyes: 

So lange sie nicht anfangen wie Elitegroup geht es ja noch  :Very Happy: 

----------

